
Ask HN: Is there an instant messaging app which has a tree like view? - trenchgun
What I am looking for would be similar to treeverse for twitter? (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;treeverse.app&#x2F;)<p>It would be interesting to visualize and browse telegram threads in a similar way.
======
Sitchle
Can’t think of any off the top of my head, but the first thing that came to
mind is this from Max Krieger: [https://a9.io/glue-comic/](https://a9.io/glue-
comic/)

------
satvikpendem
This paucity, in my opinion, is the major failing of messaging platforms.
Their threading is no excuse for a full fledged tree like structure of
conversation. I'm imagining a reddit like interface, but for messaging. Maybe
it just becomes a forum instead.

------
MisterBiggs
Telegram doesn't really have threads so I'm not sure if this kind of
visualization would be very helpful.

